# Wheels and Tires....



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I just found out I can't run 15" wheels on my GTO.....OK, I can live with that. I need to run 27-27.5 inch tall tires on 18 inch wheels on the REAR of the car. 275/45ZR-18 (27.7 wide)......BUT I cant find the right tires for the front...ANY IDEAS????????????????????????? I like the Continental DW tires...ERIC  :confused :willy:


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Bummer - is it a brake clearance problem?

How tall/wide do you want the front tires to be?

Bear


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Comparable in size...maybe a 235/50ZR-17 on the front? 7" wide 17" wheel 26.3" tall.


----------



## orelog (Dec 21, 2011)

Check on The Falken tire line. They has some great profiles and easy to see sizes on their web site.


----------

